# Will any Bichirs go with a Peacocks/haps Tank?



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I have a 90gal with about 15 peacocks/hap (all are about 2.5") and I was wondering if I can add a bichir to my tank.
Some people say "yes" and others say "no" so I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision. 
Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I would avoid such a mix, best to stick with peacocks and haps.

A while back, there was a thread that discussed a bichir in a peacock and hap tank: has anyone tried bichir with this setup?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried it with my mbuna tank with the recomendation of my LFS. Bad move, but I made her agree to take the bichar back if they wouldnt accept it. The rusties were super aggressive against it. The labs and dems could have cared less. I know this isnt relative to haps and peacocks but figured someone may ask at some point in regards to mbuna.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello All,

Thank you very much for your input!!! I think I will pass on the bichir... I just wanted a bottom feeder and I thought a snake looking fish would be a cool addition.
I have tried 3 synodontis and all of them died. Then I tried a pleco and he died as well... For some reason, I cannot keep them... my cichlids eat all the food i try to feed them.... idk!!!!!!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Chinxican1978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you very much for your input!!! I think I will pass on the bichir... I just wanted a bottom feeder and I thought a snake looking fish would be a cool addition.
> I have tried 3 synodontis and all of them died. Then I tried a pleco and he died as well... For some reason, I cannot keep them... my cichlids eat all the food i try to feed them.... idk!!!!!!


Cichlids are inherently messy eaters. I dont specifically feed my synos or my BN pleco anything. They clean up the crumbs and leftovers and are fat and happy. I'm sure the synos find some fry from fish that I forget to strip too. How much rock is in your tank, if its pretty open it may be hard for food to find any crevices where the other fish dont get to it first.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Chinxican1978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you very much for your input!!! I think I will pass on the bichir... I just wanted a bottom feeder and I thought a snake looking fish would be a cool addition.
> I have tried 3 synodontis and all of them died. Then I tried a pleco and he died as well... For some reason, I cannot keep them... my cichlids eat all the food i try to feed them.... idk!!!!!!


Which Synodontis did you try?


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Chinxican1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


It was the polli


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

My 4 year old son thought they were cool looking when he was with his mommy and insisted that I needed one. Not sure which kind but the store has them as a dinosaur bichir. I know its just a store name and not the actually name. He's roughly 6-7" right now but goes fine in my 125g. The Demasoni used to look irritated at it but they since leave it alone, same with my red empress and fryeri. The peacocks stay far off the floor so they don't see it half the time. You could always try it with the store knowing that you will bring I back if it starts to get bullied.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

IanR29 said:


> My 4 year old son thought they were cool looking when he was with his mommy and insisted that I needed one. Not sure which kind but the store has them as a dinosaur bichir. I know its just a store name and not the actually name. He's roughly 6-7" right now but goes fine in my 125g. The Demasoni used to look irritated at it but they since leave it alone, same with my red empress and fryeri. The peacocks stay far off the floor so they don't see it half the time. You could always try it with the store knowing that you will bring I back if it starts to get bullied.


Thanks for the info Ian.


----------



## Chinxican1978 (Jun 18, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> Chinxican1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


I have about 40lbs of lace rock. Maybe i'm not feeding enough.... but all have died


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Hi, I wanted something similar in my 6ft mixed tank and ended going for 2 rope fish/reed fish. There really interesting and active and doing well. The only prob i had was getting food to them as they love bloodworm but obviously bloodworm is best avoided for malawis. I now use a glass bottle that only the rope fish can get into to feed them! They'll also eat fry at night too which suits me because i dont want any!


----------



## Dr.Kenza (11 mo ago)

Tatmanbob said:


> Hi, I wanted something similar in my 6ft mixed tank and ended going for 2 rope fish/reed fish. There really interesting and active and doing well. The only prob i had was getting food to them as they love bloodworm but obviously bloodworm is best avoided for malawis. I now use a glass bottle that only the rope fish can get into to feed them! They'll also eat fry at night too which suits me because i dont want any!


Which fish is this?


----------

